# Eastern Shore meet up



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone ever get together on the Eastern Shore? 

Bass Pro in Spanish Fort is always an option if there isn't anything already happening.

They have a nice bar, beer on tap, and enough crap in the store to spend your 401k on.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Met one of my best life long fishing buddies through PFF way back when. I've also sold some stuff to some Eastern Shoreites. Let see who else chimes in.

Looking at you Stroke1, you old geezer.


----------

